# no contact



## normca (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm new to this site and an attempt of renting a TS listed at the Mayan Palace and I am concerned that I am missing a required procedure in contact.
Saw a post offering but no contact information was included.
I have sent two messages (one private and one not) asking for contact info.
Is it normal to post without a contact number?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2008)

depends on where the post is...lmr?  regular classified ads?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 5, 2008)

normca said:


> I'm new to this site and an attempt of renting a TS listed at the Mayan Palace and I am concerned that I am missing a required procedure in contact.
> Saw a post offering but no contact information was included.
> I have sent two messages (one private and one not) asking for contact info.
> Is it normal to post without a contact number?



If it is in the legacy Classified Ad system (accessed via the Classified Ad link in the red bar at the top of this page), the ad should include some means of contact.

If it is in the developmental system we are working on to eventually replace the legacy system, this uses the same interface as this bulletin board does.  Click on the poster's name in large type in the upper left and choose one of the contact options.


----------

